# September 28th and 29th, open practice at NORCAR



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We are adding 2 more days of open practice to the schedule.
September 28th and 29th.

Saturday the 28th 9am to 9pm
Sunday 9am to 6pm

15.00 per day


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For the folks asking...

This will be a new layout.
We changed the track over for oval racing this weekend and will be putting something new down


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

New layout is going down 

See everyone this weekend!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Where's the layout pic???


----------

